# Can't Formate my USB drive



## Questworld92 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello,

I need help....

I was trying to make my 4GB Kingston pen drive bootable to install windows (Don't Know what goes wrong).... now when ever i insert in to UBS port it says

"you need to format the disk in drive J: before you can use it. Do you want to format it?" then when I select to format disk, it show "Windows can't format J Check to see that the disk and drive are connected properly,make sure that the disk is not read-only,and then try again.For more information,search Help for read-only files and how to change them" How can format it? :hide:

Please help me.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the drive plugged in, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In *Disk Management*, if it shows your flash drive there but says the File system is* RAW*, right click the drive # (ex) *Drive 1* etc. And *Initialize* the drive, now you can Right click the *Volume/Partition* of the Flash Drive and *Format* it, or you can highlight it and go up to the Tool bar to the* X *and *Delete the Volume*, making all the space *Unallocated.* Then you can Right click the *Unallocated Space* and choose to make a *Simple Volume *and *Format* the Volume *FAT32.
*If you need help with this, take a screen shot of Disk Management and attach it in your next post.


----------

